# dust filters



## anon232 (Jan 2, 2013)

where can i but dust filters for my nzxt phantom 410?
i mean an online shop


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 11, 2013)

Mosquito Nets FTW!!!


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 11, 2013)

try ebay


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 11, 2013)

Buy air conditioner dust filter and use them,they are the best. By the ones that comes for the likes of Hitachi and Daikin, blue in color.


----------



## N@m@n (Jan 11, 2013)

ll
by the way where are the originals?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 11, 2013)

If you really want to, Contact the Bitfenix seller at Erodov. He also sells dust-filters, AFAIK.


----------

